# Trasmediterranea eyes Vigo to Bristol ferry link



## Principe_Perfeito (Aug 21, 2005)

Trasmediterranea eyes Vigo to Bristol ferry link
Date: 18 Jan 2006
Source: Lloyds Register

A representative from Spanish ferry operator Trasmediterranea flies to the UK next week to finalise plans for a new passenger/freight service between Vigo and Bristol. 

Eduardo Carballal commented that the company has not yet decided which ships will be used or how many sailings per week. He indicated that providing the negotiations were completed satisfactorily, the company hopes to start the service during April. At Bristol the service will use Avonmouth docks and the journey time is expected to be about 30 hours. 

Market speculation suggests that the company will be looking to carry 50,000-80,000 passengers a year. 

A Bristol route would be Trasmed’s first UK link, although it would build on its Vigo-St Nazaire service that it operates for PSA-Citroen. Competing sailings would be the Brittany Ferries Plymouth Santander ferry and theP&O Ferries Bilbao Portsmouth ferry service.

News from here:
http://www.directferries.co.uk/news/2006january.htm#L13

BTW, Transmediterranea is now called Acciona Trasmediterránea and has changed the livery of the company, as seen in the CIUDAD DE VALENCIA:
http://riversea.tugtalk.co.uk/espana/ciudaddevalencia.htm

Best regards from Lisbon,
Paulo Mestre


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Thanks Paul for the information, I think the colour scheme shows an improvement on the old scheme.


----------

